# Statystyki ruchu sieciowego - optymalne rozwiązanie

## sebad

Witam

Potrzebuję w miarę przyjaznego/prostego narzędzia do generowania statystyk wykorzystania łącza internetowego przez użytkowników (ok 40), jak i korzystania z serwera plików. Nic więcej. Serwer plików i router to 2 oddzielne hosty. Jakie polecacie rozwiązanie/narzędzia. 

Zależy mi aby:

- statystyki zapisywały się w jakiejś bazie

- można było przeglądać je przy wykorzystaniu wykresów i przeglądarki www

Domyślam się, że nie obędzie się bez wykorzystania protokołu snmp.

----------

## Jacekalex

Może net-analyzer/darkstat - dośc prosty, net-analyzer/ntop - bardziej rozbudowany?

----------

